# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Je suis une légende - Episode 1

## Arthur Rabot

Diviser pour mieux régner, c'est notre crédo, une maxime scotchée sur les écrans de chaque membre de la rédac, qui se fait dès lors un honneur de vous inciter au pugilat. Ces temps-ci, ça manque un peu de bidoche étalée et de muscles bandés, du coup on lance un nouveau concours, qui si tout se passe bien dans nos caboches, se déroulera deux fois par semaine.
 Les règles sont simples : on vous propose une image, vous lui inventez une légende (sous-titres, dialogue...), nous décidons d'un vainqueur puisque c'est nous les plus forts et chaque mois, un grand gagnant repartira avec un tapis de souris.
 Voilà. Plus que 30 minutes.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Arnaud

lol, vous l'avez trouvé ou votre image !

légende " t'es le prochain sur la liste ! ::P: "

----------


## chacharles

CanardPC cay bon mangez en

----------


## Dorian

Maman ours apprend à ses deux dernières l'art subtile d'un maquillage discret mais élégant :
"-Le plus dur c'est le fond de teint, juste une petite touche sur le visage..."

----------


## Erokh

"-dis maman, je peux m'faire le photographe?
-fini d'abord l'ingé son, t'as même pas entamé le foie encore!"

----------


## invock

Brigitte Bardot ?

Ouais, elle est bonne.

----------


## Banks

La mère: "Et si on bouffait aussi le photographe mes mignons ?"
La fille: "Moi, je m'occupe de l'entrejambe !"
Le fils: " Ca va moucher rouge chez National Geographic, Gnarrrrkkkkkkkkk"

 ::P:

----------


## Charlot

"Le poney s'accommode moyennement bien de la vie sur la banquise".

----------


## punk

Chuck Norris a appris aux ours polaires a se défendre face à des braconnier , en leur montrant un example ...

----------


## Guest62019

Putain, encore un producteur de Lost qui voulait nous envoyer crapahuter dans son île.

----------


## Mikh4il

On avait commandé un coca !

----------


## Kierkegaard

_[ Red 1 / Blue 0 ]_

----------


## Super Menteur

"Etats-Unis : L'application de la peine de mort par injection létale étant remise en cause, les autorités travailleraient sur une nouvelle méthode d'exécution, plus respectueuse ddu condamné mais aussi de l'environnement."

----------


## Eko7

- Dit m'man, à part Arthur Rabot, qui a eu l'idée de ce concours?

----------


## Wazatiste

"Braiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin"

----------


## jpjmarti

Réchauffement climatique : les premiers coups de soleil.

                                                                        Al

----------


## Ice

La viande se conserve mieux congelée.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_L'ours polaire est un animal doux et affectueux qui aime jouer avec son environnement, a sa manière..._

----------


## needhelp

"Vous aussi, vous trouvez que le loup jouait mieux dans Croc Blanc ?"

----------


## Alkesh

Participez à la propreté de votre ville, faites comme nous, mangez des enfants.

----------


## Kukulkan

El Gringo au pole sud : chroniques d'un emmerdeur universel.

----------


## Charlot

Merde, j'avais parié sur le bébé phoque.

----------


## Blackstaff

Resistance is futile.

----------


## Sephira_One

"Et l'effet yeux rouges ? Connard !"

----------


## screetch

simon, t'as un bout de patate.

----------


## Anax

Chuck Norris ne loupe jamais sont 4h

----------


## icoreno

Le body painting fait des émules!

----------


## Serra

"_Avec les surgelés Picard, déjeuner froid c'est le panard !_" - Prosper  ::ninja::

----------


## cartmat

" Gros rouge qui tâche " comme on dit d'un vin pas très bon cf wikipedia
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rouge

----------


## needhelp

J'en ai une autre:

"Prosper, youplaboum, c'est le roi du pain d'épice !"

----------


## NitroG42



----------


## malmoutte

"le pourquoi du retard : on a retrouvé duke nukem "

"drame : superman oublie de fermer la porte de la forteresse de la solitude avant de faire sa sieste"

"non henri salavador n est pas mort dans son sommeil "

"kfc lance une nouvelle franchise le prh ou Polar Raw Human , les premiers clients  declarent : "c est bon mais c est froid" , a noter que les nuggets aux intestins d enfant ont un vrai succés"

----------


## MeL

Si vous avez oublié vos Tampix... faites comme moi mettez un ours !!

----------


## icoreno

Du sang neuf chez CPC ?

----------


## KangooSport

"Pas mal ce cuni."

----------


## superlolo

Sauvages les peluches en tout cas. Remarque vu la taille, c'est que ça bouffe un doberman !

----------


## Cycogolgoth

"Pimp my bear" by Valérie Damidot

----------


## invock

Allay c'est fini donnez moi mon prix.

----------


## Clevinger

Réchauffement climatique : maintenant les ours blancs ont droit aux coups de soleil...

----------


## Alkesh

Mondialisation:
Le drame des ours brun, victime eux aussi de la mode tectonik.

----------


## Anax

_Oui-Oui en Antarctique_

ça marche aussi avec _Martine_

----------


## O.Boulon

> Si vous avez oublié vos Tampix... faites comme moi mettez un ours !!





> "Pas mal ce cuni."


Bon, on a trouvé les deux lourds.
Le jeu peut donc continuer dans la délicatesse...

----------


## Guest62019

Michael Jackson fait des émules

----------


## morganno

"Je vous l'avais dis les gars... Pas de cunilingus quand madame a ses ragnagna"

----------


## Icebird

"Boucle d'or 2, la vengeance des 3 ours"

----------


## dark_pingouin



----------


## LeGlod

Mais heuuuuuu ...

----------


## Serra

Bio-diversité : Non ! Le réchauffement climatique n'est pas la seul cause de la disparition d'espèces !

----------


## Hargn

Mystère sur la banquise: tous les 28 jours maman ours éternue.

----------


## Lotto

Ceci n'est pas un ours.

----------


## rem

"voilà pour toshiba . . . prochain sur la liste : microsoft . . ."

----------


## ElGato

"Chez nous sur l'Antarctique, le bronzage, c'est notre passion."

"Scandale de l'écran total à l'anthrax: les première victimes témoignent".

----------


## Max_well

"Les essais de la gamme de cosmétiques pour animaux  'Rendez vous plus belle' ont été annulés après des tests préliminaires sur des ours blancs"

Disclaimer : Je n'ai lu aucune proposition avant de poster :P

----------


## Alkesh

Echec de l'OPA amicale de Microsoft sur yahoo:
Bill gates envoie ses "négociateurs" finir le boulot

----------


## KangooSport

> Bon, on a trouvé les deux lourds.
> Le jeu peut donc continuer dans la délicatesse...


oui j'arrive à me faire rêver des fois.

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"LOL Red Ranger !"

----------


## Nibher

"PTDR la police portugaise n'est pas près de la retrouver !"

J'ai honte.

----------


## kardolan

Rien à foutre ce concours est encore truqué, je vois d'ici le trio de tête : Bobo, Bobo, Casque noir ...

----------


## superlolo

Moi je dis "Encore un chasseur de Wow qui avait une mauvaise compétence en capture de pet"

----------


## Laurel

"Ce soir, on dine avec William"

----------


## Charlot

"Succession à Cuba: légères tensions".

----------


## mrFish

"On a retrouvé Steve Fosset"

----------


## Super Menteur

"Le sympathique président Poutine nous a ouvert en exclusivité les portes de sa ménagerie privée"

----------


## DrFlump

"Bienvenue en Union Soviétique"

----------


## LtBlight

"Maintenant qu'on a bouffé Carlos, on a encore Henri !"

----------


## Serra

Fait Divers : on apprend que la suite de l'Ours a été suspendue, suite à la disparition de son réalisateur Jean-Jacques Annaud (ci-contre en photo en compagnie des 3 ours polaires, "héros" du nouveau long métrage).

Selon le dresseur, les ours auraient mal interpreté les gestes déplacés du réalisateur.

----------


## spongebong

Vous avez du rouge là

:shaunofthedeadfan:

----------


## Zyrt3c

"humphr...J'aurais pas du délocaliser..."
- Le Père Noel






> On avait commandé un coca !


J'adore !

----------


## Ramyel

"Onoes ! Camera-Guys want to steal mah fud !"
Oursons : "NOWAI"

----------


## Pandalex

Boucle d'or nous quitte, témoignage du drame:

"Ben elle marchait devant nous, pis paf, elle est tombé, et on a trébuché dessus, l'accident bête on avait la gueule ouverte... 
Ah bah oui on l'a finit, faut pas gâcher quand même"

----------


## MeL

> Bon, on a trouvé les deux lourds.
> Le jeu peut donc continuer dans la délicatesse...


Ok, je me rattrappe... (pff, pour une fois que je poste, enfin bon...)

"Les fourchettes, c'est pas fait pour les chiens !!"

(ben ouais, j'suis meilleur dans le graveleux !!)

----------


## Charlot

"Pyrénées: évitez le ski hors-piste".

----------


## TheToune

"Même aprés 2 semaines il en reste toujours ou comment carlos a su rendre sa mort utile pour la survie des espéces"

----------


## punk

" C'est la derniere fois qu'on tourne une pub pour coca ! "

----------


## Krysky

Papa Ours aux petits Ours : "Attention les enfants, soyez prudent, le Sida se transmet part... QUOIIIIII??? "

----------


## Toothpick

- Mais t'est fou fiston, on va se retrouver en taule
- Mais nooon t'inquiète je dirais au juge que je suis fan de GTA et c'est Rockstar qui sera poursuivit...  sont cons ces juges.

----------


## Serra

Mais où est Charlie ???

----------


## Breizhim

*cours se cacher *

----------


## Hargn

Drame de la banquise: un militant Greenpeace myope tente de tagger des bébé phoque à la bombe à peinture.

----------


## Acid6Triq

Omar Boulon dévoré par des ours...
Commentaires de ceux-ci : "A bas la viande aux hormones, on veut aussi manger bio !"

----------


## vwr

L'un de ces trois ours a utilisé un chandelier.

----------


## Poulpatine

"Nouveau tampax : Fraicheur Polaire"

----------


## Krysky

"Attaque éclaire de phoques en alaska : 3 Ours survivant."

----------


## Ceskaz

_On l'a trouvé comme ça, pas vrai les gosses ?_

----------


## apocalypsius

"Affin de régler à la fois, les problèmes du au réchauffement planétaire et les demandes des fonctionnaires. Le président Nicolas Sarkozy à décider d'implanter une famille d'ours polaire dans chaque syndicat..."

----------


## Canette

L'ours polaire n'est pas une peluche.

----------


## C4nard

"- Ne pas vendre la peau du bébé phoque avant de l'avoir tuer.
- Je crois que maintenant c'est bon .."

----------


## invock

Okay, donc en fait ce concours est bien cheatay...

On prolonge les 30 minutes autant qu'il le faut pour laisser B0b0 poster.

----------


## --Lourd--

_"Fonte de la banquise. Des tomates au pôle nord."_

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus que 30 minutes d'ailleurs !

----------


## Krysky

"Papa, c'est quoi qu'on a mangé? Et elle est ou maman?"

----------


## MeL

> "Nouveau tampax : Fraicheur Polaire"


Copain  ::wub:: 

 ::P:

----------


## airOne

"Steve Fossett retrouvé au pôle nord"

----------


## Kukulkan

H-30 les mecs go go go

----------


## epolas

"Nouveau groupuscule affilié au Ku Klux Klan : premieres victimes*"
*

----------


## VosT

Après le film La ferme se rebel."Les ours se rebellent, ils ont bouffé boucle d'or"

----------


## touky

"Les mecs, lachez ce phoque, Brigitte arrive !"

----------


## Serra

> Plus que 30 minutes d'ailleurs !


Ah ben d'ailleurs :

Le caméraman : "_Plus que 30mn les gars !_"Les ours : "_Wabon ??? Et si on n'a pas fini, on peut avoir un doggy bag ???_"

Ouais bon, elle est pas top, mais on s'en fout  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

bientot sur vos ecrans :

KNUT 2 the revanche on German bastar

ils l'ont adoré ...
Lui aussi

----------


## Anax

Disparition de la tecktonik

----------


## MonsieurD

arf

"chéri, j'ai mes ours"

désolé (elle a peut être déjà été faite, pas eu le temps de tout lire)

----------


## Spartan

-Résultats du concours idiot numéro 3697, dit du "toi aussi déguise toi en lapin rose" : la photo des gagnants !

----------


## The Super Shu

"Aggression de Bibiphoque : trois suspects sous les verrous."

----------


## Blacksad

*"Triste nouvelle, La marche de l'empereur 2 ne sera pas. Le dernier cameraman de l'équipe n'aurait pas du tenter le gros plan"*

Autre :
*
"Papa, tu crois qui sont bien nos maquillages?" 

"Oui, les enfants, reste plus qu'a apprendre la tecktonik"* 

Another one:

* "Boulon, Threanor, Rabot prit en flagrant délit sur les restes encore chauds du Canard à l'orange" (Spécial Cacedédi à Sylvine)*

C'est Cadeau:

*"Crysis: Winter Trophy, premier screenshot"*

----------


## Guest

_Venez en Irak les copains, y a qu'à se baisser._

----------


## marmott

"_comment ça c'est pas carnaval aujourd'hui ??!_"

----------


## icoreno

Passe-moi le ketchup chérie!

----------


## Laurel

le Nouvel album "Martine au pole Nord" fait un tabac!

----------


## Guest

_Prends pas la photo, on va avoir mauvais teint avec cette lumière._

----------


## Jahwel

Cay nul comme concours, en plus Oni² est même pas drôle !

----------


## Guest

_Ca sert à rien de nous commenter, Oni² va gagner de toute façon_

----------


## Laurel

Bal Tragique au pole Nord, un mort.

----------


## Zyrt3c

> le Nouvel album "Martine au pole Nord" fait un tabac!


On se l'arrache meme... :<_<:

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"La marche de l'empereur : fin alternative"

Je sais, un peu déjà faite, mais bon ...

----------


## needhelp

Allez encore une autre:
"Ugh, visage pale. Tu veux bien remplacer Lucky Luke ?"

----------


## Tim l'enchanteur

Désolé.

----------


## Hargn

D'après de récentes études il semblerait que l'ours polaire soit fraisivore.

----------


## Guest

_Half: l'histoire d'une fin de contrat._

----------


## Morgoth

Dernière action de BB: elle a confondu phoques et ours polaires...

----------


## Blacksad

Encore!!!

*"Réchauffement Planétaire : Les risque encourus selon Al "Gore" Gore."

*C'est Mardi, c'est gratuit:*

Proverbe Ours:* *"Il ne faut pas vendre la peau de l'homme avant de l'avoir tué"*

----------


## Laurel

> On se l'arrache meme...


 
Hahaha tres bonne suite  ::):

----------


## Gunzen-R

Pub Coca-Cola, après l'Ours Polaire, l'Ours Rouge Coca. Moyennement réussi.

----------


## Billoute

"C'est Mardi, c'est Raviolis.."

----------


## Kukulkan

On tourne en rond là...

----------


## Ghadzoeux

_all Our Antarctica Belongs To Us §§§!!!_

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"Attentat suicide sur le père noel"

----------


## vwr

Enfin des nouvelles fraiches concernant la petite Maddie.

----------


## Flubber

"Là on est assez tektonik?"

----------


## JojoLeMerou

_"Je pense qu'il faudrait confier un élève de CM2 à chaque ours polaire"_ 
Nicolas S.

----------


## ToneLune

Je profite des 30 dernière minutes (Ouf !) pour proposer : "                           Les phoques moine mangent du poisson et des poulpes                            (une sorte de pieuvre). Chaque jour, un phoque adulte                            mange 15 kg de poissons ce qui représente 5%                            de son poids.                          Les phoques mâles ont un pelage brun foncé                            à noir avec une tache blanche sur le ventre.                            Ce sont de grands animaux : ils peuvent atteindre 2                            à 3 mètres et peser 200 à 300 kg."
C'était un message de lutte pour la sauvegarde des phoques moines, juste en dessous de cette image emouvante.  ::mellow::

----------


## Raton

"Merde, votre mère ! Sourriez les gamins. Et le premier qui dit que c'est moi qui ai sorti le plat de lasagne, il me sert de dessert"

----------


## bigxtra

> arf
> 
> "chéri, j'ai mes ours"
> 
> désolé (elle a peut être déjà été faite, pas eu le temps de tout lire)


Plus de trois pages sans que quelqu'un la sorte, c'était trop beau, il va falloir que j'en trouve une autre  ::sad::

----------


## yomope

_ - saperlotte roger ! tu as encore eut la main lourde avec les enfants...Regardes les,que vont dire les voisin?
_

----------


## Alkesh

L'équipe de modération de canardplus vous souhaite une joyeuse navigation sur son site

----------


## Hargn

Une tache de ketchup ? Où ça ?

----------


## Graouu

Bibiphoque, "c'était" le roi des phoques...

----------


## Chan

"I'm lovin'it"

----------


## Guest

Ouais, c'est du sang.

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

Roarh !!!! Chabal !!!


(merde on est pas sur l'equipe la)

----------


## Jahwel

Je ne dois pas avoir d'humour, mais j'ai rien trouvé de marrant...

----------


## Larriger

Les Neuilléens en colère:  "Martinon ! Non ! Non !"

----------


## Le Cancre

Y a rien à béqueter sur un lecteur CanardPC, les enfants. Si on essayait Boulon ?

----------


## Guest

> Je ne dois pas avoir d'humour, mais j'ai rien trouvé de marrant...


Ben je trouve rien de ce que j'ai proposé marrant, mais bon, ça occupe.

----------


## Mr_MouTe

"Notre président a décidé de durcir les contrôles lors des patrouilles..."

----------


## Mortis Ghost

"Manger de la viande humaine a fait de nous des ours plus forts, capables désormais d'équations à deux inconnues et aussi de regarder vers l'horizon avec un air plein d'espoir."

----------


## fashionista

*burp*

----------


## Zebb

"Hunter weapons!"

----------


## Chan

"Goûtu ce Slipman."

----------


## Hargn

You talkin'to me ? You are phoquing talkin'to me ?

----------


## Rhino

La guerre des numéros de renseignement fait rage... Les opérateurs s'entre-dévorent : "Après un sandwich huitre, je me ferai bien deux sandwichs huitre!"

----------


## Grom

Lu dans "Dernière", la mag de la dernière séance :

_"...On est toujours a la recherche d'images pour la très attendue suite de la série des Chucky, la poupée tueuse. Curieusement, les fans ne sont que peu enthousiasmés par l'annonce du réalisateur qui s'y colle : Luc Jacquet, pourtant oscarisé pour "la marche de l'empereur n'est pas un débutant, et sa vision ne manquera pas de ..."_

----------


## lordpatou

"Plutôt a poil qu'en fourrure"... euh non les mecs, le prenez pas mal, j'disais pas ca pour vous...ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## Rhino

Hé Jean-Jacques, t'es sur que tu veux pas tourner l'Ours 2? 'fin, c'est toi qui voit!

----------


## botu



----------


## Goji

Nos scientifiques sont formels : les tampons, avec ou sans applicateur, ne sont pas adaptés à la morphologie animale. Des solutions sont à l'étude.

----------


## spongebong

Mache de l'empereur.

----------


## Bebealien

- Putain y'en a marre, c'est pareil à chaque fois que Maman Ours à ses ours....

(oué je cé chuis classe lololol kikoo mdr)

ou encore

- Putain qui est le con qui nous as mis de l'auto-bronzant ?

----------


## bigxtra



----------


## lincruste



----------


## JojoLeMerou

Après...


*Boucle d'or et les trois ours : Le retour

* _Fallait pas voler les sabots, p'tite conne__..._

----------


## Rhino

Le petit-déjeuner préféré des ours : l'oeuf (c)oque!
-hey p'pa, t'as vu elles sont chouettes mes mouillettes!

----------


## gmparadise

Légende : 



> Derrière image retrouvée de l'équipe de discovery channel pour le reportage : "Apprivoiser les ours polaires, bonne idée ou mauvaise idée ?" La diffusion à été annulée sans plus de précision.

----------


## Raton

Allez, une autre.

"Bon, apres les CD/DVD, les lecteurs MP3, les DD interactifs, les téléphones portables. Qu'est ce qu'on va bien pouvoir inventé comme taxe a la con. C'est que j'ai fai moi !"

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"1ère année de médecine. Le stress."

----------


## Arseur

"Le réchauffement climatique fait du mal aux nounours, voyez-plutôt"

----------


## Guest

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/b...da714e980.jpeg


 ::XD:: 

Bon là tout est dit.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> On tourne en rond là...


Très bon ça !

----------


## bbd

Putain Dédé, arrêtes de déconner avec le Ketchup !

----------


## Mug Bubule

" Scandales à l'Elysée : Les verts assassine le président en dissimulant les trois meurtrier, quelque part dans Carla Bruni, leur complice interne, révélation p.4 sur cet nouvelle pratique dangereuse de greenpeace pour sauver les pauvres piti ours blanc "

----------


## Rhino

Les Experts : Nunavut - Dimanche 21h00 sur CPC TV

----------


## Mr Ianou

clairement 

cela passe mieux avec les bulles

----------


## gmparadise

On peut en poster plusieurs ?

Légende : 



> L'ours de gauche : "Chez nous, quand madame a ses règles, ça fait le repas du dimanche de toute la famille."

----------


## Arseur

_[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Peignons les ours en rouge
Du plus éclatant des rouges
Il faut les peindre coûte que coûte
Sans en perdre une goutte
Peignons ces nounours en rouge ...
Peignons ces nounours en rouge !

Peignons les ours en rouge
Et pleurons du fond du coeur

[Le 3]
Ces tendres phoques assassinés

[L'as]
Ce soir seront bouffés

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Oh ...
Seigneur, quelle douleur
Pleurons ces jeunes phoques
Ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah
Peignons les ours en rouge
Du plus éclatant des rouges

[Alice]
Excusez-moi mais pourquoi donc
Repeignez-vous ces ours ?

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Hein ? ... Oooooooooh !

[Le 3]
Eh bien, la vérité, c'est que mes amis ont planté des ours blancs par erreur et ...

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
La Reine les aime rouges
Et sachez entre nous

[Le 2]
Que si elle voit

[L'as]
Un nounours blanc

[Le 3]
On nous tranchera le cou !

[Alice]
Mon Dieu !

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Alors d'un pinceau tremblant
Nous peignons ces ours en blanc !

[Alice]
C'est affreux ! Est-ce que je peux vous aider ?
La Reine les aime rouges

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle et Alice]
Du plus éclatant des rouges

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Mais que la Reine ne sache pas
Ce que l'on dit tout bas
Mais peignons les nounours en rouge ...

[Alice]
Oui !
Peignons les ours en rouge !

[Le 2]
Pas bleu ...

[L'as]
Ni turquoise ...

[Alice]
Ni couleur framboise ...

[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
Peignons les nounours en rouge !

[La Reine]
Qui ose peindre mes ours en rouge ?
Qui ose peindre mes ours en rouge ?
Qui a souillé d'un rose épais
Mes plus jolis ursidés ?
Il faut qu'on punissent ces traîtres ...
On leur coupera la tête !

[Toutes les cartes de la garde]
Déjà le bourreau s'apprête
On va leur couper la tête
Ces écolos l'ont mérité
Ils ont été trop bêtes !
Oh !
On va leur couper la tête ...

[La Reine]
Silence !


_Pour l'ambiance, écoutez donc l'original aqui !

----------


## superlolo

> _[L'as, le 2 et le 3 de trèfle]
> Peignons les ours en rouge
> _


We've got a winna!

----------


## Mug Bubule

Et le concours paint dans tout ça ?

----------


## Goji

_T'en veux ?_

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas pareil.
Ca, ça devrait revenir deux fois par semaine.

----------


## Arseur

> C'est pas pareil.
> Ca, ça devrait revenir deux fois par semaine.


Mais vous allez mettre deux cents ans pour toutes les lire, non ?
(han les glandeurs ils ont pas de travail...)

----------


## HippoGlouton

The new Vania ultra plus, inspired by nature...

----------


## Elidjah

Donnez-votre sang (oui oui, donnez)

----------


## spongebong

*c'est affligeant le nombre de vannes sur les regles*

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> *c'est affligeant le nombre de vannes sur les regles*


Comme ça on peut déterminer qui on va bannir à vie.

----------


## Gynsu2000

All Your Corpse Are Belong To Us 1!!!

----------


## Moen

Le concours est fini mais je mets quand même ma phrase 'HahaHAHA Je suis génial et trouévil !'
_

- GGrRRrrrr
- GgrgRRgrRRrrr

Et oui, un ours polaire, même après avoir mangé, ça ne parle pas._

----------


## O.Boulon

Plus que 30 minutes, magnez-vous...

----------


## _Uriel_

Bougez pas les enfants, je vous ramène le dessert...

----------


## Blacksad

> Plus que 30 minutes, magnez-vous...


Hu ? c'est trente minutes en plus toutes les trentes minutes ???  ::blink::  WABON

----------


## LavaBeau

"j'ai rien fait"

----------


## Blacksad

*"Ici Nicolas Hulot, TFFFFF, je suis en pleine Exploration du pole nord TFFFFFF. C'est incroyaaaaaaaaaaaaTFFFFFFFFFFFFFf.........

"Nicolas ? Nicolas ?"*

----------


## Gynsu2000

> All Your Corpse Are Belong To Us 1!!!


impossible d'écrire tout en caps? C'est scandaleux!

----------


## LusT

"Uncle Bens, c'est toujours un succès."

----------


## superlolo

> Plus que 30 minutes, magnez-vous...


Z'avez le même compteur que Vista pour les déplacements de fichier?  ::ninja::

----------


## KLeMiX

"Sauvez Willi, Ah non trop tard"

Ou

"OursDows mange Linux"

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Comme ça on peut déterminer qui on va bannir à vie.


Si tu le fais, tu seras mon héros éternel.

----------


## Breizhim

Bon, comme c'est rallongé, je vais faire une seconde proposition moins drôle:

"Putain ... le blond, lui, il s'en fout pas partout."

----------


## Athmos

je sais pas si ce sera aussi fnu que les photoshop phriday, mais je suis curieux de voir  ::):

----------


## LavaBeau

"beurk. encore de la cervelle..."

----------


## JonLenine

__


_"Last Bear alive lock the door !"__"Take it like a Bear...Teddy!"__"mmouuuphhhmm !"_

----------


## Lazyjoe

"Qu'est-ce que tu dis chérie ? C'est la pizza qu'il fallait manger et pas le livreur ? Heuuuuu.... si on mets son casque sur la pizza et qu'on leur renvoie sur le scooter je suis sûr qu'ils n'y verront que du feu"  :;):

----------


## gmparadise

Légende : 




> Windows vista : Parce qu'au pôle-nord aussi on déteste les pinguins communistes !

----------


## Blacksad

*"Le prochain phoque qui nous lance une tomate à la gueule, j'en fais mon quatre heures"*

----------


## elbebop

Bien le bonjour à tous. Je m'inscrit pour tenter de rester dans la légende  ::): 

Alors, petites références :

"Red is dead"

"Bibifoc, à consommer de préférence avant les autres"

"Grumly, l'ours qui en fout partout quand il mange"

----------


## KLeMiX

"Gabi Gabi Gabi Gabi l'ours des touts petits, tourne le bouton, le bouton tout rond, il te croquera le moignon"

----------


## Voidethyl

_Si, un cheval, ça se mange._

----------


## Arseur

"phoque them all"

----------


## Maxwell

"Une famille ours se repaissant."



Il a jamais été question de faire de l'humour, bande d'apprentis Laurent Gerra.

----------


## Reizz

Je suis sur que c'est déjà fait :

----------


## KLeMiX

"Duke Nukem Forever - Date de sorti : Apres ses congés au pole Nord" (info du 15/10/98)

----------


## K-za

''Euh..., non... c'est pas nous qui avons mangé Bibi phoque...''

----------


## Arseur

"Violences conjugales, les ours aussi sont concernés"

----------


## superlolo

Maxwell, pas besoin d'en rajouter...

Oui désolé je me fais chier au boulot

----------


## Elidjah

> Je suis sur que c'est déjà fait :
> 
> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/c...ae3e6dcd16.jpg


Excellent  ::):

----------


## Blacksad

*"Leçon d'anglais n°5 : Attention Bear et Beer ne se prononcent pas de la même façon. Faites preuve de prudence quand vous commandez à boire!"

*encore une:

*"En avant première, le nouveau jury de la star Ac' présente sa nouvelle technique d'élimination."*

----------


## KLeMiX

Une pas classe mais vraiment pas classe  ::o: 


"On a retrouvé Carlos"


Sorry sorry

----------


## Arseur



----------


## BabarC

Bizarrement, les articles avec des cadeaux à la clefs sont ceux recueillant le plus de répliques ...

Je râle pas je constate.?

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"BabarC vs cpc.com"  ::ninja::

----------


## Blacksad

*"L'équipe des White Bears éliminée du tournoi de Rugby des pôles pour Agression sur Arbitre"*

----------


## Arseur



----------


## Captain Caverne

Je sais pas si le concour est encore valide mais bon, je tente...  ::): 



edit : arf merde la faute... Bon tant pis :-D

----------


## Blacksad

Pardon pour celle ci , vous pouvez me flaggeller:

*"PedoBear is no more "*

----------


## bigxtra

> Bon là tout est dit.


Merci!

----------


## Dragi

Kinder Pingouin, les enfants l'adorent, les parents aussi !

----------


## StanRex

"Et donc, c'est pour ca que le sexe oral en période de menstruation, c'est le mal!"

ps : vous pouvez aussi me flageller

----------


## BabarC

> "BabarC vs cpc.com"


je râle juste par conviction politique.

Regarde, je participe même :

----------


## Blacksad

*"They should not have told to my kids that the cake was a lie"*

----------


## Arseur

"Ils ont beau avoir de grosses pattes, les ours polaires n'en jouent pas moins au paint-ball"

----------


## Maxwell

> *"They should not told my kids that the cake was a lie"*


"They should have taught you english"

----------


## VosT

"On a tout mangé le nouveau site CanardPC qu'est tout rouge"

"Can i has more chili?"

----------


## Blacksad

> "They should have taught you english"


I don't understand what you're talking about.

Posté en vitesse sans faire plus attention...

----------


## Gynsu2000

> _all Our Antarctica Belongs To Us §§§!!!_


Hey!

----------


## Maxwell

> "Une famille ours se repaissant."
> 
> 
> 
> Il a jamais été question de faire de l'humour, bande d'apprentis Laurent Gerra.


Hahahaha  ::XD:: 

Excellent ça. :impartial:

----------


## Athmos

Ceux qui ne lisent pas l'ours, il les mange.

Ou mieux : Il n'avait pas lu l'ours.

je précise que c'est pour la gloire, vu que des tapis de souris CPC, j'en ai déjà deux :fanboy:

----------


## Reizz

> Ceux qui ne lisent pas l'ours, il les mange.


GG !
Tu m'épargnes la recherche du numéro 1 de CPC en PDF (qui a disparu) que je voulais pour un paintmontage des plus artisanals !

----------


## Arseur

> GG !
> Tu m'épargnes la recherche du numéro 1 de CPC en PDF (qui a disparu) que je voulais pour un paintmontage des plus artisanals !


Click me !  ::siffle::

----------


## BabarC

Allez, un second pour la route.
(Juste pour montrer que je râle pas trop, et *ON FAIT DE L'HUMOUR SI ON VEUX !!! Nah !*)

----------


## Guest

> Hahahaha 
> 
> Excellent ça. :impartial:


Ah, toi aussi t'es en galère de tapis de souris ?

----------


## BabarC

> Ah, toi aussi t'es en galère de tapis de souris ?


La rédaction nous ferait faire un concours de photos de nous sur le thème de "La police est gay" qu'on se battraient tous pour un tapis de souris.

----------


## Pierrem

Bizarre que personne l'ai fait :
"Ho mon dieu, ils ont tué Kenny! Espèce d'enfoiré!"

Ou sinon,
"Silence, I kill you!"

----------


## elbebop

"Blanche neige est devenue toute rouge en tombant sur les ours de Boucle d'Or"

----------


## BabarC

> Bizarre que personne l'ai fait :
> "Ho mon dieu, ils ont tué Kenny! Espèce d'enfoiré!"


Owned ... J'étais en train de faire un zouli montage avec un piti Kenny...

----------


## Breizhim

J'ai gagné:

"Meeeeerde le hamster... j'ai oublié le scotch."

----------


## Mange Mon Genou

"Hey, un photographe pour le dessert, ça vous dit ?"

----------


## Lobby

"Bonne année mémé"

----------


## AlaRach

"on se calme et on boit frais à St Tropez"
et aussi :
"le jour se lève et les conneries commencent"
ou sinon
"la situation est grave ...mais pas désespéré"

----------


## gnouman

Ce jeu est tout pourris.  ::|:

----------


## Lunik

_The cake is a lie_

----------


## Shod4n

"La terrible vérité: Henri Salvador ce serait paumé en Antarctique."

----------


## Erokh

> _The cake is a lie_


...but the polar bear wasn't...

----------


## Lunik

> ...but the polar bear wasn't...


On partage le tapis de souris en deux ?  :;):

----------


## rmp

Un peu de culture 

Mieux vaut être dans le ventre de l'ours qu'entre ses crocs.
[Aleksis Kivi]
Extrait de Les fiançailles 

Et si on créait une fabrique d'enfants en peluche pour les ours ?
[Patrick Sébastien]
Extrait de Carnet de notes

Que vous soyez un garçon ou une fille, si vous avez moins de 14/15 ans, alors planquez-vous.

----------


## Caca Président



----------


## ElRed

> http://tof.canardplus.com/preview2/0...723ec1c9c4.jpg


"Boucle d'or ? Elle se mange saignante !"

----------


## Rollo007

- Et voici en exclusivité une image preview du duel opposant les derniers prétendants au titre de Mascotte CPC

- Can't miss the bear ! (Weeds inside)

----------


## b0b0

Lost, dernier épisode.

----------


## Casque Noir

moi je propose "What the phoque !". Ah merde, je peux pas jouer, fait chier.

----------


## Krabardaf

"Bien manger c'est le début du bonheur."

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Dans la vie, y'a le bon dresseur, et le mauvais dresseur. Là, c'était le mauvais.

----------


## b0b0

Les peintures de la maison à portiques

----------


## Krabardaf

"le réchauffement planétaire, c'est bon, mangez-en."
"Dash lave plus blanc que blanc"
"pole sud OWNED"
"mange, ça refroidit"
"Al gore ne fera plus de politique écologique"

bon, je crois que je vais m'en tenir à ça.

----------


## b0b0

Brigitte Bardot, la fin d'un mythe

----------


## rOut

"Meutre sanglant à Val d'Isère, 3 suspects en garde à vue pour être interrogés."

----------


## z80

"Aucun animal n'a été blessé durant le tournage" nous assure le réal

----------


## b0b0

Le phoque, du maquillage pas cher

----------


## rOut

"Espèces en voie de disparition, les coupables enfin démasqués. « Maintenant, ils vont devoir répondre de leurs actes ! » Explique Rex Tillerson, PDG d'Exxon Mobile."

----------


## alx

Retrouvez chez votre marchand de journaux notre grande collection _Les expressions de la langue Française illustrées_. Cette semaine, votre nouvelle fiche : "avoir ses ours".

----------


## Krabardaf

"vous en avez assez hein ? Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racaille ? et bien on va vous en débarasser."

----------


## rOut

"« On a trop joué à GTA, on se prenait trop pour des méga serial killers. », ont expliqué les trois suspects devant juge."

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"Les Experts : Arctique"

----------


## Krabardaf

"Martine au pôle nord."
"le pôle express à déraillé"
"on à retrouvé Ben Laden"
"il me devait 50 balles"
"Pars vite et revient tard"

----------


## alx

"Pas évident de célébrer une messe noire dans la dignité au pôle Nord..."





- Rha, qu'est-ce t'as fait, t'es malade ?!
- C'est tout ce blanc, ça me rendait fou...





- Wahou, je plains ceux qui devront trier toutes les réponses à ce concours !
- Pfff, comme s'ils allaient tout lire...
- Tais-toi et finis ton eskimo.

----------


## elbebop

"Une image exclusive du recyclage de pingouins de quelques mégaHertz"

"Faits d'hiver : le vol de bloody mary en hausse, la bande de l'Ours Blanc prise en flagrant délit d'initiation"

----------


## Madval

Ho merde v'la Roger... Y va encore nous engueuler...
...J'vous avais dis de jouer doucement avec le p'tit jouet !..

----------


## rOut

"La grève des ours polaires tourne au drame. « J'l'ai traité d'enculé, et puis il nous a dit de descendre pour voir, alors voilà... il l'a cherché ! »"

----------


## Thierfeu

"l'Ours dans les Rivières Pourpres"

----------


## Krabardaf

"7 à la maison, moins ceux qu'on a bouffé."
"la marche de l'empreur...s'est interrompue"
"Uwe Boll adapte Lost Planet"
"what the phoque ?"
"le télégraphe ne fonctionne pas ici" dernières pensée de Samuel Morse.

----------


## Eko7

une petite histoire improvisé en ch'ti (je dis bien improvisé donc pardonnez mon ch'ti).

Môman Ours : Chel vers qui y ravisse tous. (ben ché nouzote hein !)
Popa Ours : Ch'plu gro dés tro.
Mickael :  Ch'tio du fond quina plein sin  nez.
Kevin : St'y qui sors euh'slingue  ::P: ... Ch'tin foutro mi !!!!

*Môman Ours:* 
- Jacky ! Kevin ! Mickael ! Pourquoua z'avez becté euch'prézintateur d'eul' lessive _"Ch'cat"_ ?!

*Kevin :* 
- Bah y'a P'pô qu'a gueulé : "'Tain ché l'autre baltringue d'eul télé !", y'é sorti, 'la chopé a s'guiffe, pi 'vec Mickael 'na joué 'vec Pôpa!.

*Môman Ours:*  ::siffle:: 
- Bind'eud'zoiffe... allez ker euh'lessif kon voit si i raconto des bobards !

----------


## gmparadise

Allez magnez-vous pour les dernières, plus qu'une demi-heure.

----------


## MrBushido

L'opération de Ronaldo s'est bien passée, les chirurgiens témoignent

----------


## sissi



----------


## yapi

"l'équipe CPC après le match de rugby contre ColtPlaygrounds. Avec de gauche à droite: Gao le gros; flubber qui vient d'opérer; et Waza tirant la langue après le backstab."

----------


## NykO18

I Are Serious Bearz

----------


## rOut

"I Are No More"

Ou encore,

"Les lolbearz s'imposent face aux lolcatz en sous-effectif."

----------


## Gonzo

les bébés ourses : "ça défonce papa, il est trop bon ton rôti de cheval"

papa ours : "oh putain les enfants ne bougez plus! vla Nicolas"

bébé ours de gauche : "c'est qui?"

papa ours : "une sorte d'inspecteur représentant l'humanité, autant vous dire qu'il faut faire bonne figure, quand jvois ce qui passe avec les phoques..."

bébé ours de droite : mais les phoques de toutes façons c'est des communistes ... et puis ils ne savent pas marcher correctement ...

bébé ours de gauche : "mais tais-toi, ya pas que du mauvais chez les animaux de ce courant là, regarde les schtromphs par exemple ...  

papa ours : "taisez-vous, ce qui est important c'est d'avoir l'air sympathique pour la photo, sinon, on est bon pour finir comme votre mère ; en steak bien saignant ...  Grr.. yen a un qui pleure jle saigne!!

----------


## K-za



----------


## El_Mariachi²

Bon je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires. J'espère que personne a eu l'idée.



Voilà...

----------


## InkizitoR

Par ici le tapis de souris CPC!

----------


## Tigreuh

_Tripes à la mode arctique._
_Préparation_: 10 minutes, _Cuisson_: se mange froid.

----------


## Hargn

Plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## haha

Extrait de "Célèbres dernières photos".
  Recette de _l’interviewer total sauce rouge_ suivi d’un _photographe à la courre_.
  Boucles d’or au pôle Nord (variante)
L’équilibre diététique des ours menacé par la nouvelle mode de suicide écolo « nourrissez une bête » !

----------


## Jean-Bobby De le Dindon

*" [...] et Finley, inconscient du danger, sorti le chorizo de son sac   . "*

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

"Ma belle-mère me regarde d'un sale oeil je trouve. Enfin, aujourd'hui elle à fait un effort, je la trouve presque agréable."

"Jospin se porte bien. Tout au plus quelques petites crises de nerfs à déplorer."

"Narnia 2" (Parce qu'avant c'était gnangnan).

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Bon je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires. J'espère que personne a eu l'idée.
> 
> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/3...gende14fg6.jpg
> 
> Voilà...


S'il fallait élire un gagnant, je voterais pour celle-là  ::):

----------


## AntoinZ

je ne sais pas si cela a déja été proposé:

en français: _"avertissement: ne pas nourrir les ours"_

----------


## Shamanix

> "Le poney s'accommode moyennement bien de la vie sur la banquise".



Ha ha ha ! Excellent celui la ! Je vote pour toi  :B):

----------


## Tictacman



----------


## RobertPolson

_"Wow dépasse les dix millions d'adepte"_

----------


## Gros Con n°1

"Jack Thomson : les Jeux Video rendent les ours polaires violents"

----------


## Erokh

> On partage le tapis de souris en deux ?


je te l'offre: j'en ai déjà un  ::):

----------


## BabarC

Allez les gars ... Courage, plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## JojoLeMerou

Y aura des résultats un jour ou c'était juste *un test pour voir à quel point certains lecteurs 
ont un humour de merde et/ou sont bloqués au stade menstruation-kikoo-MDR ?


*

----------


## Tictacman

C'est ce que CanardPC doit dire à l'imprimeur chaque jour de bouclage : 

Plus que 30 minutes et on vous donne ça ! 

Plus que 30 minutes les gars on se speed : 

Gringo : keep cool
Fishbone : tout doux l'amis !
Threanor : yeh man ! 
Boulon (déja parti chez lui rejoindre ça femme)
etc... 

ceci explique cela  ::blink::

----------


## FUTOMAKI

_Cette image ne s'affiche pas bien sur Mac, mais c'est voulu_

----------


## Breizhim

Proposer un topic mort-né, tssssk.
Aller les gars, plus que 30 minutes.

----------


## SoLo

Et notre proverbe de la semaine " A qui bien con sera de jouer à chat-bite avec un ours"

----------


## BabarC

> Et notre proverbe de la semaine " A qui bien con sera de jouer à chat-bite avec un ours"


Et notre proverbe de la semaine "A qui bien con attendras les résultats d'un concours CPC à l'heure"

 :;):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

c'est con... pour une fois que je participe à un concours...

----------


## O.Boulon

Hé, on a jamais donné d'heure pour les résultats du concours...
J'attends que les autres soient là pour entamer le vote. 
En attendant je locke.

Pour votre information, on va essayer d'en faire un comme ça une fois par jour. Et les cinq qui reviendront le plus souvent parmis les gagnants du mois bénéficieront d'avantage particulier (accès webcam & Goodies, tapis de souris, mini-abo) qui restent encore à fixer.

Qui plus est, ça pourrait être une méthode très pratique pour dénicher des idiots à embaucher, un jour, quand on sera riche et qu'on lancera notre plan de conquête du multivers.

----------

